# My home baked Pano Head



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

After getting interested in 360 x 180 Equirectangular Panos and panos in general i had considered buying a proper head, the Nodal Ninja 3 Mk2. While looking for a video of it on youtube i came across a video of a handmade jobby that looked pretty cool so i decided i would try and make one myself as im a fabricator. After taking a few camera measurments and reading up on Nodal points etc i set about the job in hand. For the record i had tried doing these types of panos before handheld but had some problems stitching due to not having the camera held in line every time.

Heres some photos of the head...


P1070037 by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


P1070039 by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


P1070041 by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr

A few problems i encountered...

My battery grips 1/4 thread isnt in the centre of the lens (i think its for a D80) so ive had to take it off.
The flash bracket isnt strong enough so the camera tends to twist it slightly knocking the camera out of level.
My Manfrotto 496 has no Pano feature 

To resolve the above issues ive bought a Giottos 1312 head with pano function which is brilliant!
Ive removed the flash bracket and made a new piece from 40 x 6 stainless to avoid the twisting issue and its all good now. Theres one other slight problem now though. The camera is sitting straight on metal now so i need to try and find some rubber which is very thin. When i made the bracket i welded the upright taking into account the cameras base to lens centre then the thicness of the flash bracket so that the camera is dead centre so now i have to stick to that size. This means i cant remove the flash bracket rubber which is about 3 mm. Maybe something like skateboard grip would work.

Anyhow heres the finished article and a shot ive taken with it....


Pipkins Thraker Mk2 by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


New Front Room 360 x 180 Equirectangular Panorama by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Stereographic 360 Mini Planet by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr


Stereographic 360 Rabbit Hole SHot by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and comments are welcome.

Phil


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

great work, although that style of photo makes me feel sick!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

nogrille said:


> great work, although that style of photo makes me feel sick!


Haha, if you click on the 1st shot and go to it on Flickr theres an interactive version where you can move around 360 degrees up an down which is weird


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Just looked at the interactive one - mental that. You need to get some of your photos on the wall!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work but I think the third one has bent my mind a wee bit.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Just looked at the interactive one - mental that. You need to get some of your photos on the wall!


I think this is how estate agents enable you to view a property..... Haha, one day! 


pooma said:


> Great work but I think the third one has bent my mind a wee bit.


Haha, cheers pooma  How about this one...... just messing with the Hugin Pano prog which is free :thumb:


Stereographic by gizto29 {50k shutter clicks in 1 year} :O, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to stop looking as I feel a bit queezy, definitely not coming back in this thread later after I've had a few sherbert's, I'd probably fall off the couch.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

wow amazing :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pooma said:


> I'm going to have to stop looking as I feel a bit queezy, definitely not coming back in this thread later after I've had a few sherbert's, I'd probably fall off the couch.


Haha, maybe i should change the thread title to warn people :lol:



dubber said:


> wow amazing :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Good work


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Really good matey!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> Really good matey!


Thanks drew, you were looking at me last week in my photography mag lol


----------

